# Some of my trains



## Joeyfrompdx (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's a few photos of my trains that I 've had in the past. I wish I still had my Lionel #115 train station and the texaco trains ( They one of my favorite trains )


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool, Joey. I just purchased the Lionel Penn Flyer for my grandson (3 1/2). Obviously, he gets it next year. I had purchased a few model airplanes for his bedroom only to find out he is in love with trains. :laugh:

Dan


----------

